

Ask HN: Help finding an iPhone app designer - ayusaf

Hi,<p>We're looking for a really, really good iPhone app designer who understands how to design natively for the iPhone, interactions and overall experience.  As a boot-strapped startup we have very little money to spend on this so initially we're looking for someone who can consult a few hours here and there to point us in the right direction - more like feedback from a design perspective.<p>Any ideas where to find someone or if you have any recommendations that would be much appreciated.  Location not too important as we can work remotely - more interested in getting the best person possible.<p>Any help appreciated - thanks :)
======
zeeshankh
I have been working on my startup as a UI/UX designer. I would love to help
you guys out with it. My email is Zeeshan@DigifyMedia.com, Twitter;
ZeeshanKhan

~~~
ayusaf
Thanks Zeeshan - I've e-mailed you.

